# bang for the buck?



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i am wondering what that you guys think would be the best bang for the buck speakers i can get for my budget? i am willing to spend around $400, no more than 450 on a pair of component speakers in the front and a pair of speakers in the back. i have been told that pioneer is very bang-for-the-buck, and i am currently looking at the pioneer TS-C1653 6.5 components for the front ($200), and either the TS-A1667 6.5 ($110) or the TS-A1767 6.75 ($130) for the back, whichever fits. what do you guys think of this? i currently use a alpine 7893 HU which puts out 60 x 4, at around 35 RMS i think. i am just looking at speakers, no sub or amp yet.

also, i also hear that it is a good idea to stick with one brand of audio equipment for the entire system, because they will complement each other the best. is this true? i see a lot of you guys have mixed brands and mixed speakers. this is the reason why i want to go all pioneer or all something else on my speakers.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

Dunno anything about Pioneer, but i have had good luck with my Alpine coaxs, and i have a friend with Diamond Audio components, they sound nice, he has that same deck (i think). That deck is 60 watt max, only 27 RMS, pretty powerful still for an internal amp.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

dans200sx said:


> *i am wondering what that you guys think would be the best bang for the buck speakers i can get for my budget? i am willing to spend around $400, no more than 450 on a pair of component speakers in the front and a pair of speakers in the back. i have been told that pioneer is very bang-for-the-buck, and i am currently looking at the pioneer TS-C1653 6.5 components for the front ($200), and either the TS-A1667 6.5 ($110) or the TS-A1767 6.75 ($130) for the back, whichever fits. what do you guys think of this? i currently use a alpine 7893 HU which puts out 60 x 4, at around 35 RMS i think. i am just looking at speakers, no sub or amp yet.
> 
> also, i also hear that it is a good idea to stick with one brand of audio equipment for the entire system, because they will complement each other the best. is this true? i see a lot of you guys have mixed brands and mixed speakers. this is the reason why i want to go all pioneer or all something else on my speakers. *


It really doesn't make that much of a difference whether you use the same brand all the way around or not. Actually, it will probably sound better if you use different stuff. No one single manufacterer makes the best everything. Brand A may have slamming amps, but thier speakers are average, Brand B's radio's may suck...but their speakers are top of the line...etc. I have some speakers for sale if your interested. I am selling my Polk Audio DX3065 components (6.5" midbass w/ 1" silk dome tweeter and crossover network) and Polk Audio DX6 (6.5" full range coaxial). I bought both for $450, but I will let them go for $300 shipped. These speakers have never seen a day of abuse (I am very particular about my audio system). The components were powered off an Alpine MRVF307 (50 watts RMS per side) and the DX6's were powered off an Alpine MRVT407 (60 watts RMS w/ gains potted way down). These are without a doubt some of the cleanest sounding speakers I have ever heard in their price range. The silk dome tweeter is loud, but not overly harsh like many of the aluminum or titanium tweeters. Very accurate sound. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

pioneers has good speakers for their price, but don't trust they're tweeters... my pioneer tweeters blew out in a day, and it's not even because i was sending too much power....


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

eclipse components are of the cleanest sounding speakers i deal with. if you have enough money get FOCAL


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i would either go with mb quart or focal. i wouldnt even worry about putting them on the rear stage tough... maybe u could put some pioneers back there and fade them down (as it would sound better with the rear stage very low or off). dont waste your money with an expensive rear stage setup.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm a buyer at a online website, and this year has been an interesting year for car audio. The big retailers (Best Buy, Good Guys, Circuit City) have had OK years, and have cancelled some of their orders. This has left too much product out there that has to be gone by January CES so they can sell the dealers new stuff.

What that means is that at the end of the year (November and December) you are going to start seeing some sick deals. Some companies that traditionally aren't bang for the buck might start blowing stuff out. The retailers mentioned above for example cancelled orders with Pioneer among other brands. 

I would wait for a few weeks, and start seeing what comes out.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Go to www.ikesound.com/1024.htm and get some MB Quarts they OWN, also you can try some audiobahns they are bick to.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *eclipse components are of the cleanest sounding speakers i deal with.*


i whole heartedly agree with that statement. i currently have a number of eclipse stuff and am sold on there product.
i too have a thing that i must have all the same product in my car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

I have a personal vindetta against Pioneer... so I'd reccomend anything other than them... after a Pioneer PREMIER 10" sub blew, then another one (the replacement) CAUGHT FIRE running off of only an RF 250a2... I am still bitter about that b/c the trunk of my Corolla still smells like toasted electronics... 

I'd say Eclipse... Infinity's aren't too bad either, but not Pioneer...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Input*

Bang for the buck. Spend as much money on your front speakers as possible and the least amount on your rear speakers. BEsides when was the last time you went to a concert and the speakers were behind you? 

Speakers are something you will have to listen too and figure out what sounds good to you. No one can tell you what your ears like and dislike. Your sense of hearing is just as personal as all of your other senses. 

For your price range I would listen to products from: 

JL audio
Diamond
Eclipse
DEI

ANd if you wan to spens a bit more:
Focal
Dynaudio (my personal choice and what I use)

Hope this helps, as far as power, as long as the power and signal are CLEAN/unclipped it is VERY difficult to blow a speaker!


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

if you have a cool $7,500 to spend on speakers you can get "ONE" set of Rainbow 5.25's.................. just another option


----------

